# The Vape Guy - Post Vapecon Juice Special



## BumbleBee (29/8/17)

Wow! Vapecon was amazing! We were overwhelmed with positive feedback on all our juices and the response was incredible, thank you to all those who popped by to say howzit and try some of our juices. And a massive thank you to all involved with the organizing and help, you all rock! 

It has come to my attention that there were some folks that missed us or just couldn't reach the counter through the crowds and for the folks who couldn't make Vapecon. This makes me a little sad, so I want to make it up to you and offer you an extended Vapecon special in the form of a *33%* off discount code that can be used at www.vapeguy.co.za

The Coupon Code is *VC2017 *and needs to be applied before checking out by selecting the "View Cart" option. The code will apply a 33% discount on all Modern Classics and BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid juices and will be valid until Sunday.

Once again, thank you ECIGSSA for a spectacular experience!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (29/8/17)

Thanks for all the efforts @BumbleBee !
You had a great setup and stand at VapeCon and it was so great to see you and @Rincewind again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/8/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the efforts @BumbleBee !
> You had a great setup and stand at VapeCon and it was so great to see you and @Rincewind again!


It was awesome being there, we had fun 

We already have some ideas to make the next one even better

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MoJoe (30/8/17)

I just want to say thanks to @BumbleBee & @Rincewind for the awesome collection of juices I received as a prize at VapeCon 2017. Some truly delicious flavors that I would highly reccomend.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (30/8/17)

MoJoe said:


> I just want to say thanks to @BumbleBee & @Rincewind for the awesome collection of juices I received as a prize at VapeCon 2017. Some truly delicious flavors that I would highly reccomend.


Congrats @MoJoe, so glad to hear you're enjoying them


----------



## BumbleBee (3/9/17)

Last chance to get some awesome juice for only R100 a bottle at www.vapeguy.co.za, the VC2017 coupon expires at midnight.


----------

